# To All Marines on the Board



## williespop (Nov 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Thank you. Today is a wonderful day!! Since 1775. Thanks and Happy Bday to all my fellow Marines.


----------



## BIONICBOBNJ (May 29, 2004)

Happy birthday USMC.

God bless our troops.

Navy '73-'77

(Ok, Ok, at least I served) :bounce:


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Yep*

Happy Birthday to all my Brothers out there, even the ones with thier boots in the sand. 230 and still takin it to em!

Z

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=39088


----------

